# being used



## gabnou

Capita spesso di trovare "being" + un participio passato. Ad esempio "being done", "being completed".
Nei contesti in cui lo incontro (publicazioni scientifiche) ha il senso di "in corso di essere.... fatto/completato".
E' questa l'interpretazione corretta?

gabnou


----------



## brian

Ciao gabnou, e benvenuto sul forum.  Puoi scrivere qui una o due delle frasi in cui l'hai incontrato? E' difficile darti una risposta giusta senza vedere la frase completa...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ciao e benvenut 
L'interpretazione corretta la puoi dare solo ad una frase INTERA provvista di contesto 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?


----------



## gabnou

Ciao e grazie del vostro benvenuto.
Vi indico 2 contesti in cui lo trovo spesso:
"The operating system type being used is Unix-like"
oppure
"All the computers are being used for data processing"


----------



## brian

A dire il vero, da madrelingua inglese mi trovo in difficoltà a spiegare quando usare la forma "progressiva" del verbo, cioè quando si deve dire "is used" vs. "is being used." Ma direi che in fondo l'uso di "being" non è una cosa particolare.. è semplicemente un altro esempio del _progressive_, esattamente come "I run" vs. "I am running."


----------



## abruzzo

Vorrei sapere anche io come si dice "being ____" in italiano. Per esempio, diciamo in inglese: "The house is being renovated as we speak" significa che il rinnovamento è in progresso.  

Per quanto riguarda la voce di brian8733 (is used, is being used) io direi:  

1) "That car is used to carry flowers."  
2) "That car is being used to carry flowers."  

N.1 significa che la macchina è utilizzata per portare fiori in generale.  
N.2 significa che la macchina è occupata. O sta portando fiori adesso, o almeno per il discorso, non è disponibile per altre cose.  

C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con mia domanda? Cioè:  

"The house is being renovated as we speak."  

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Abruzzo,

grazie anche da parte mia per i tuoi esempi molto chiari.

Io direi: mentre stiamo parlando (ci) stanno mettendo a nuovo la casa.


----------



## effeundici

That car is used to carry flowers - *Quella macchina è utilizzata per trasportare fiori* 
That car is being used to carry flowers *- Quella macchina, al momento/in questi giorni/attualmente/in questo periodo, è utilizzata per trasportare fiori *

I don't think we have a verb which can translate _to be being + participle_


----------



## brian

The progressive in Italian is usually rendered with _stare_ + gerund: _I am running = Sto correndo._

The problem with the passive progressive is that you cannot use _stare_ + gerund of _essere_ (= _essendo_) + participle in Italian: _sta essendo utilizzata._  Or at least I've never heard/seen it used.

So you have to add words like _in questo periodo, al momento, _etc. like F11 said.


----------



## abruzzo

Thanks everyone.

In the english version "is being renovated" leaves ambiguous _who _is doing the renovation. This can be important. I like the example by spiritoso. (mentre stiamo parlando (ci) stanno mettendo a nuovo la casa).

In general, is it ok to use "stanno + _gerund_" to mean an undefined "them doing" without declaring elsewhere chi sono?

Thanks again.


----------



## baldpate

Would it not be possible to use the 'si passivante' construction together with "stare+gerund"?  
I.e.
mentre stiamo parlando _si sta_ mettendo a nuovo la casa.


----------



## brian

Yeah, using the passive _si_ + _stare_ + gerund is a good option. To answer abruzzo, the 3rd person plural can be used in Italian just like in English to mean a sort of impersonal _they,_ e.g. _Dicono che... = They say that..._, but it's a little more restricted.


----------



## effeundici

baldpate said:


> Would it not be possible to use the 'si passivante' construction together with "stare+gerund"?
> I.e.
> mentre stiamo parlando _si sta_ mettendo a nuovo la casa.


 
mmmhh, but I'm afraid this conveys very much the sense that *noi stiamo rimettendo a nuovo la casa.*

For sure in Tuscany where *noi andiamo/facciamo *ecc. is always said *si va/si fa*

Anecdote: yesterday I was in a bar in Pisa and a child said "Babbo, si va?" and her father, clearly a local, said: "Si dice andiamo!". I couldn't believe!! It's the first time I've heard it in my life!

EDIT: nahhh, you can't use the _si passivante. _You could use it in a sentence like this : _Quando si guadagna di più, si mettono a nuovo le case_. It must be something general, referring to many people. You can't use the _si passivante _talking about single cases. If you do, you shift to the Tuscany use which means *noi.*


----------



## abruzzo

Ma che Pisano vuole una figlia che parla come una Fiorentina!

Anyway, so in your opinion, it's better to construct a 1st-person-plural sentence? "Adesso, stiamo ristrutturando la casa."

PS: Here in Abruzzo, instead of "Babbo, si va?", you're more likely to hear "Dai, babbo, iiaaaammm!"


----------



## gabnou

Grazie a tutti, adesso è molto chiaro.
Giusto come verifica. In questa frase:


> The concept of the cloud is trying to grow and evolve in an atmosphere in which *technologists expect input on the technology they are being asked to rely on, and IT management expects input **on the strategies they are being asked to adopt.*



La parte in *bold* si trade come bene così? :
"i tecnologi si aspettano input sulla tecnologia a cui chiedono di fare affidamento e i dirigenti IT si aspettano input sulle strategie che chiedono di adottare"

credo che il senso sia questo vero?
parlare di qualcosa che è attualmente in corso e che è iniziata nel passato (tecnologi e manager chiedono dei feedback di mercato su qualcosa di attuale che loro hanno giá posto in essere).
Spero di non essere stato troppo confuso.

GabNou


----------



## effeundici

mmmhh, *they are being asked to rely on *dovrebbe essere *sulla quale (oggi) viene loro richiesto di fare affidamento*




gabnou said:


> Grazie a tutti, adesso è molto chiaro.
> Giusto come verifica. In questa frase:
> 
> 
> La parte in *bold* si trade come bene così? :
> "i tecnologi si aspettano input sulla tecnologia a cui chiedono di fare affidamento e i dirigenti IT si aspettano input sulle strategie che chiedono di adottare"
> 
> credo che il senso sia questo vero?
> parlare di qualcosa che è attualmente in corso e che è iniziata nel passato (tecnologi e manager chiedono dei feedback di mercato su qualcosa di attuale che loro hanno giá posto in essere).
> Spero di non essere stato troppo confuso.
> 
> GabNou


----------



## gabnou

Grazie F11, credo che tu abbia ragione, la frase è da tradurre al passivo.


----------



## effeundici

Ma veramente le uniche 2 province toscane dove mi sembra non venga utilizzato il *si va *dovrebbero essere Grosseto e Massa Carrara, per ovvi motivi di vicinanza geografica con altre regioni.

Comunque escluderei il *noi* e, personalmente, direi: _mentre parliamo mi stanno ristrutturando la casa. _




abruzzo said:


> Ma che Pisano vuole una figlia che parla come una Fiorentina!
> 
> Anyway, so in your opinion, it's better to construct a 1st-person-plural sentence? "Adesso, stiamo ristrutturando la casa."
> 
> PS: Here in Abruzzo, instead of "Babbo, si va?", you're more likely to hear "Dai, babbo, iiaaaammm!"


----------



## giuggiola91

Ciao a tutti, volevo togliermi un dubbio riguardo alla costruzione passiva con "being+ participio".
Ho notato una frase che diceva "with all the pictures _being sent _to me, I'll make an album". Potrei dire "with all the pictures *that are* being sent .." o è gramamticalmente scorretto? Grazie


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Secondo me, è corretto; "that are" è sottinteso. Però, dovresti darci la frase che vorresti tradurre.


----------



## giuggiola91

AlabamaBoy said:


> Secondo me, è corretto; "that are" è sottinteso.



Allora la mia intuizione era giusta, grazie mille!!!


----------



## Odysseus54

Io direi piuttosto che in questo caso 'being' e' un participio presente che svolge la funzione di una frase relativa.  'Being' = 'that is', 'that are'.

Se dici "With the pictures being sent to me.." stai dicendo "With the pictures that are sent to me"  -  azione coll'indicativo presente, non particolarmente caratterizzata.

Se invece dici "With the pictures that are being sent to me" stai usando una forma passiva di present progressive, con quello che ne deriva dal punto di vista di sfumatura temporale.


Esempio :

"With the money being/that is sent to me monthly, I hardly cover my rent"

"With the money that is being sent to me today, I will be able to pay for the repair"


Let's see what others have to say.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

You could easily make the same example: "With the money *that* *is being* sent to me monthly, I hardly cover my rent." Above, "being sent to me monthly" is a reduced adjective clause. <-- Link to University of Victoria English Language Centre.


----------



## giuggiola91

Odysseus54 said:


> Io direi piuttosto che in questo caso 'being' e' un participio presente che svolge la funzione di una frase relativa.  'Being' = 'that is', 'that are'.
> 
> Se dici "With the pictures being sent to me.." stai dicendo "With the pictures that are sent to me"  -  azione coll'indicativo presente, non particolarmente caratterizzata.
> 
> Se invece dici "With the pictures that are being sent to me" stai usando una forma passiva di present progressive, con quello che ne deriva dal punto di vista di sfumatura temporale.
> 
> 
> Esempio :
> 
> "With the money being/that is sent to me monthly, I hardly cover my rent"
> 
> "With the money that is being sent to me today, I will be able to pay for the repair"
> 
> 
> Let's see what others have to say.



Mmm...quindi se ho capito bene, stai dicendo che c'è una differenza di significato?

Se io dico "With the pictures being sent to me, I'll make an album" io intendo che le foto mi stanno ancora arrivando, cioè è un'azione in progress, non finita. 
Quindi la frase in questione è solo una abbreviazione della più lunga e ridondante "with the pictures [that are] being sent to me" . Questo è come intendo la frase io, invece se non ho capito male, tu mi stai dicendo che è da intendere come azione finita (are sent), giusto?


----------



## AlabamaBoy

giuggiola91 said:


> Mmm...quindi se ho capito bene, stai dicendo che c'è una differenza di significato?


Non sono mica d'accordo. Controlla il link "reduced adjective clauses."


----------



## giuggiola91

AlabamaBoy said:


> Non sono mica d'accordo. Controlla il link "reduced adjective clauses."



Avevo inviato il mio messaggio prima di leggere il tuo commento.
Comunque ho controllato il link e mi trovo concorde con te, ho sempre pensato che fosse una forma di abbreviazione, solo che non essendo una cima in inglese ho sempre timore di sbagliare.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

As the link says, "the pictures being sent" can be the reduced form of either

1. *that are being* sent. Example: "With all the pictures [that are] _being sent _to me, I'll make an album"
or
2. *that were being* sent. Example: "With all the pictures [that were] _being sent _to me, I made an album"


----------



## giuggiola91

AlabamaBoy said:


> As the link says, "the pictures being sent" can be the reduced form of either
> 
> 1. *that are being* sent. Example: "With all the pictures [that are] _being sent _to me, I'll make an album"
> or
> 2. *that were being* sent. Example: "With all the pictures [that were] _being sent _to me, I made an album"



Chiarissimo, grazie mille!


----------



## Odysseus54

AlabamaBoy said:


> As the link says, "the pictures being sent" can be the reduced form of either
> 
> 1. *that are being* sent. Example: "With all the pictures [that are] _being sent _to me, I'll make an album"
> or
> 2. *that were being* sent. Example: "With all the pictures [that were] _being sent _to me, I made an album"




Thanks, Alabama for correcting my mistake.  If you don't mind, I am also adding another explanation that corrects more specifically my confusion on the 'present progressive' aspect of this issue, from the British Council :

Participle clauses are a bit like relative clauses – they give us more information.


_People wearing carnival costumes filled the streets of Rio de Janeiro._
_The paintings stolen from the National Gallery last week have been found._
The participle clauses (‘*wearing *…’ and ‘*stolen *….’) act like relative clauses. We could say:


_People who were wearing carnival costumes filled the streets of Rio de Janeiro._
_The paintings which were stolen from the National Gallery last week have been found._
*With the Past Participle*


_A pair of shoes worn by Marilyn Monroe have been sold for fifty thousand dollars._
_Trees blown down in last night’s storms are being removed this morning._
We use the past participle – ‘*blown*’ in the last example but the ending ‘_-ed_’ is used in regular verbs – when the meaning is passive.

*With the Present Participle*


_A woman carrying a bright green parrot walked into the room._
_A man holding a gun shouted at us to lie down._
We use the present participle - the ‘-_ing_’ form – to form the participle clause when the meaning is active.

Notice that the participle clauses with the present participle have a continuous meaning. If we replaced them with a relative clause it would be in a continuous tense.


_A man holding a gun _has the same meaning as_ A man who was holding a gun._
We can’t make a participle clause with a present participle when the meaning is not continuous.


_The woman living next door is on holiday._
_The woman who lives next door is on holiday._
Exactly the opposite of the way I had tried to explain it to Giuggiola.


Sorry, Giugg - I'll make it up to you next time


----------



## AlabamaBoy

An excellent reference. I learned from it. Thanks, Ody.


----------



## giuggiola91

Odysseus54 said:


> Exactly the opposite of the way I had tried to explain it to Giuggiola.
> 
> 
> Sorry, Giugg - I'll make it up to you next time



Figurati!!!  il forum è fatto proprio per confrontarsi a vicenda e chiarirsi le idee


----------



## Odysseus54

AlabamaBoy said:


> An excellent reference. I learned from it. Thanks, Ody.




I am still thinking about it, though.  The example which ends the long quote from the BC I posted is :



> _We can’t make a participle clause with a present participle when the meaning is not continuous.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _The woman living next door is on holiday._
> 
> 
> _The woman who lives next door is on holiday._



And that does not quite convince me.

I think I can say " The people living next door are very quiet "  or  "The people working at that hardware store are very knowledgeable"

meaning

"The people who live next door.."  and  "The people who work at that hardware store.."


I have tried to find examples of this construction and I have found plenty of legitimate sources using it, it seems to me, in a non-continuous way.

One of many :

No reference was made to the fact that not all of the people working in the cotton industry during the cotton famine, let alone those in other parts of the country, were sympathetic to the northern states.

Where, if I were to turn the present participle into a relative clause, I would say : ".. not all the people who worked.."  , since the action is clearly habitual, time-unspecific.

( time-unspecific : "Do you watch TV?"  vs.  "Are you watching TV ?" = time-specific ) 


Comments anyone ?


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Ody, pay particular attention to example 2 in my link to reduced adjective clauses. "Working" and "living" are *active *verbs and are reduced from either "who live(d)" and "who work(ed)" or "who are/were working" and "who are/were living."  In fact example 2 is almost exactly your example.

I believe that* active* verbs behave differently from *passive* ones in reduced adjective clauses. So using "working" to try to infer the meaning of "being sent" would be a mistake. If I am wrong don't hesitate to give me an example.


----------

